
Facebook Launches Reactions - doppp
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/10102412343501081/
======
tedmiston
It's pretty cool to see these appear on Facebook. Since Slack integrated them
a few months ago, my team has found it convenient for aggregating reactions in
a better way than sending everyone a notification for "cool", "lawl", "props",
etc.

Zuckerberg's post feels like the most authoritative source.

Dupes:

    
    
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10351954
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10353942
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10352192
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10353715
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10354110
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10354216
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10353447

